# Oracle single shot or double shot button for 14g basket



## tomhafiz (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi there,

I have bought a Sage Oracle (non-touch version) last month. I am wanting to have less of a coffee hit per day so want to use a single basket for my daily lattes, but found the stock single shot basket terrible. Reading up on the forums here heard mention of the Fracino 14g basket, so now using the Francino 14g basket. Lattes (using fresh coffee beans e.g. Union/Artisan Roast - which I get from the coffee shops locally in Edinburgh, etc... within 2 to 4 weeks of roast date and good quality organic Graham's whole milk ) tastes much better (7 second pre-infusion and then coffee flows at around 9 seconds, finishes up at 25 second single shot mark). With the Fracino 14g the puck now has integrity after the shot as in it does not disintegrate in a wash of water.

The thing I am confused about is that strictly in Italian coffee espresso terms 14g is actually a double shot, so should I be hitting the double shot button on the Oracle rather than the single shot button that I am doing now? I understand that in third wave coffee terms the double shot button is being used these days for basket sizes of 20/21g in coffee shops but what does that mean in terms of using my Fracino 14g basket? Should I be hitting the single or double shot button? I am using the presets that came with the Oracle and have not modified them.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Use or program the buttons how ever you like. They become more meaningful on volumetric machines where one might be set for 30ml / grams and the other 60 or what ever is set. Shot time still 30sec or what ever some one chooses to use. These Sage machines can be used volumetricaly but there is a bit of a complication.

If you want a 14g basket the nearest which I use is a Fracino 12g ordered directly from them. It may be best with a touch less. Sage use a different grinds fill height to others so generally baskets will hold circa 2g more. Other makes can vary as well.

John

-


----------



## tomhafiz (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank you, I bought a 12g Fracino basket directly from the manufacturer. I am using that sometimes with a single shot button and sometimes with the double shot button, I get a fairly tasty shot with both buttons (30ml and 60ml).


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

I got a 7g VST basket a while back (which doses to about 9g) then I got the single shot basket from Sage which has a nicer slope to the basket which in my mind is better than the more ridge like VST shape. It needs a slightly coarser grind to get a decent extraction but compares nicely to my 15g and 18g VST (double) baskets.


----------

